# Anyone have the Ikea Kura bed?



## Bumblebeee

Hi I am looking at buying the Ikea Kura bed for my daughter as we are quickly running out of space in her room and so want a mid sleeper for her, but I am worried that I may not be able to buy the standard size single bedding for it, and only be able to buy the Ikea stuff which is not to my taste. Does anyone have this bed? If so, could you tell me please if you have any issues getting bedding? I have my eye on some lovely owl bedding in Asda and also one from Next. Thanks


----------



## DJJ

I dont but cant u just buy whatever size duvet u want for it (for example an English single size or a cotbed size duvet) all u would need to fit properly is the bottom sheet.


----------



## momum

My daughter has this bed, a single fitted sheet fits it no problem and she has a single quilt on the bed and it is fine too...


----------



## Wriggley

My son has that bed and we brought the mattress and sheets from ikea but a normal duvet and covers and it fits just fine


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

we have 2 of these beds. They fit a twin on top/bottom just fine. Either a normal mattress or IKEAs. Any twin sheets/blankets fit fine.


----------



## loeylo

As far as I am aware ikea beds now fit uk standard mattresses.


----------



## Sussy

Just bought this bed for my son. We used a normal single sheet from Asda and standard single duvet.


----------



## kosh

we have this bed, it's great. we use a standard fitted sheet and his cot duvet!


----------



## cinnamum

We've got two of them and they're fab, especially when you're expecting #2 as it means you only have to buy a mattress in anticipation for the new baby when the time comes. We bought a second mattress and hid it underneath the bed as its raised when set up as a four poster bed. I love the fact that IKEA now make curtains for the bottom bunk, so you can make a cubby for your kids if there is a bigger age gap etc.
I found that a single mattress is just a little too short and you end up with a little gap at the foot end. That's great because it means that if you put a piece of MDF or thick card down there (to stop things falling through the slats) you can put the child's favourite book and some toys there


----------



## AP

There are some fab "hacks" for this bed if you google it, although if you do have a second mattress it should be raised off the floor for air circulation underneath, and that all sounded too fussy for me lol


----------

